# Tog Fishing



## keltik (Aug 8, 2005)

I was trying to get some more info on Tog fishing and I stumbled on this report. I thought I'd share it with those who are interested in learing more about this fish.


"Tautog (Tautoga onitis) or "Tog" as they're known on the web..... are territorial fish found in hard-bottom reefs and rocky environments from Nova Scotia to South Carolina, most commonly from Cape Cod to Delaware. The species frequents rock piles, bridge pilings, artificial reefs and they can also be found around wrecks and structure to depths of about 100 feet. . They feed on a variety of mollusks and crustaceans such as mussels, barnacles and crabs, which the fish crushes in its strong molars. A cold water fish, tautog migrate seasonally inshore and offshore. They are year-round residents of the Chesapeake Bay , entering the Bay when the water temperature reaches about 40 degrees F. When the water is below 40 degrees it is difficult to catch tog, above 44 degrees is best. 

Spawning occurs from late April to early August in the lower Bay and offshore. 
The young are planktonic for about three weeks and then take up residence in the camouflaged safety of green sea grass beds. 
The young fish lose their bright green coloring as they mature–usually in three to four years–and become uniformly black. 
A mature young tautog is approximately 13 inches long, and maximum adult size is 3.1 feet... ..thats a biggin'

The largest recorded tautog, caught off Wachapreague, Virginia in 1987, weighed 24 pounds.... 

A slow-growing fish, the tautog can live for more than 30 years. In older fish, the sex ratio is known to be skewed toward males. Older males have a white chin resembling a "beard". Older females resemble young fish, retaining their uniform black coloring. 

Tautog is a delicious food fish; the flesh is off-white and firm-textured. The flavor is mild, but distinctive -- often compared to red snapper. 


Ok, now to some specifics on landing these hogs....


Tackle should be on the heavy side, unless your boat-fishing....you should use a minimum of 30# test. Some anglers use a shocker of 40 or 50 and tie it to some new braid or lighter monos...like 20. I prefer the "heavy side"...a quick "burr" anywhere on your line decreases strength drastically. I use 30, and even now have 40# on there for Wednesday.. I fish some nasty waters...The key is to be able to hoist the fish away from the structure before it can make it back to its hole. As it smells your bait it ventures out from its hole ..snatches it, and dives back down for cover. If you do get hung up, you may get free by bouncing your sinker up and down. If you have a fish on, you can try giving it slack, and sometimes, it will swim out of its hole for you. If nothing else works, pull hard until something gives. I am usually patient if there was any action prior to getting hung up. If nothing happens (like a bite, tug or wiggle), its time to break...make sure you help your reel by taking some strain off of it while you back up...DON'T WRAP THE LINE AROUND YOUR HAND!!..if necessary, use an object to wrap your line around a few times and use that as your "backing"..You don't wan't to use your reel as your "rock".

...YOU WILL LOSE GEAR WHEN TOG FISHING....

...I repeat....YOU WILL LOSE GEAR WHEN TOG FISHING....be prepared.

The preferred hook size(s) are 4/0 and 5/0...I will use anything from 1/0 to 4/0..depending on the size of my bait. Sinker size depends on the current and the depth of the water. ....I've also tried the three-way swivel method, and I like it but....I look at it this way...if one hook is to get stuck..then the break-off point, if it happens to be before the swivel will cause you to lose the entire rig, including a possible fish. If you tie the hooks on indivdually, and you get a fish on one...and the other hook snags or the weight gets caught, possibilities are that you may still land that 10lber. My favorite bait is crab (green)...LEAVE US BLOO ONES OUT OF THIS GAME!!.. ..Some anglers use clams, seaworms and even squid when they're aggressive, but any type of crab will work. If your using large crabs, cut them in half....if they're 3/4 of an inch or less, put them on whole...

....I haven't boat fished for them much, but I'm sure some other members will help out in that area...I've always heard of GREAT rock piles down at the opening of the Canal, that hold tog as we type!!...so don't be afraid to locate some rockpiles on your fishfinder....and Go Get Em'!!!...

...I would imagine, on a boat....a shocker leader with some lighter mono would suffice..."

http://www.striped-bass.com/Stripertalk/showthread.php?t=3172


----------

